
What Is the React Scheduler? - ahuth
https://ahuth.github.io/articles/what-is-the-react-scheduler.html
======
ahuth
Author here. I've been exploring the React internals, to answer some questions
that frequently come up on pull request reviews around what optimizations
really matter in React applications.

While doing that I've been capturing notes, and am planning on writing a
series of articles about how React works internally. This is the first one.

